# Enregistrer ses signets sous SAFARI



## Psygod (12 Mai 2005)

'lut

est il possible, sous SAFARI, de sauvegarder sa liste d'URL et signets ... (sait-on jamais   )

Merci

ps: ah aussi, plutot que de créer un topic juste pour ça, dans iTUNES, peut-on sauvegarder ses listes de lecture au cas ou si itUNES déconne un jour, je n'ai pas à recréer plus de 100 listes de lecture ... merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mai 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> 'lut
> est il possible, sous SAFARI, de sauvegarder sa liste d'URL et signets ... (sait-on jamais   )



Oui tu as 2 possibilités: 

- Soit tu te rends dans la bibliothèque utilisateur > dossier safari > et tu dupliques (en faisant pomme D) le fichier Bookmarks.plist.

Si tu réinitialises Safari, il ne te restera qu'a mettre la copie créee dans le dossier safari, en reprenant le nom "bookmarks.plist" (et non pas "copie de bookmarks.plist").

- Soit tu clic sur le petit carnet en haut a gauche de safari, tu prends les bookmarks et tu les glisses dans un dossier. (tu as également la possibilité de les copier coller dans text edit si tu désires une version .txt).




			
				Psygod a dit:
			
		

> ps: ah aussi, plutot que de créer un topic juste pour ça, dans iTUNES, peut-on sauvegarder ses listes de lecture au cas ou si itUNES déconne un jour, je n'ai pas à recréer plus de 100 listes de lecture ... merci




voir sur le forum ipod generation, sujet à de maintes fois abordé...


----------



## Psygod (14 Mai 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu as 2 possibilités:
> 
> - Soit tu te rends dans la bibliothèque utilisateur > dossier safari > et tu dupliques (en faisant pomme D) le fichier Bookmarks.plist.
> 
> ...



merci


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (14 Mai 2005)

Le logiciel Safari Bookmark Exporter permet dexprter tous les signets en fichier .HTML ou pour d'autres navigateurs. Son utilisation est moins fastidieuse que la copie manuelle !


----------



## Psygod (14 Mai 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Le logiciel Safari Bookmark Exporter permet dexprter tous les signets en fichier .HTML ou pour d'autres navigateurs. Son utilisation est moins fastidieuse que la copie manuelle !



OK ... j'ai pris note ... ça marche !!!!   

merci


----------

